# How to get sponsored



## Steadfast1 (Jul 22, 2010)

You have to look for new companies that are looking for "pro staff" to test their product and plug it. You don't have to be a pro, just have a couple you tube videos and mention the products and display them. If you are looking for bigger companies, you'll have to send them footage and a pitch, asking them for their sponsorship. Good luck


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Most of the time being sponsored is more of a hassel then its worth.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Testing product, pitching to them, dont bother with any of that. Test product with tourneys and comps, best test anyway.

You first need to figure out why you want sponsorships. If it's for free/discounted gear, just walk away... That's not the reason why.

After that you'll need a shooter resume and will need to send it out


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

get lucky, get a connection to a company through friends. I am currently sponsored by vortx optics cause I know a guy.!


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

TALK TO THE GUYS THAT ARE AT THE TOURNAMENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can almost guarantee you that they won't approach you unless you end up winning Vegas or Louisville. 

Have a solid resume, get out there and try to get to know the guys. One of the biggest reasons guys who aren't like Reo or Jesse or Levi get sponsored is because of NETWORKING. 

Also, as Jacob mentioned before, if you are wanting to get on a staff so that you can get things for free, you are wanting on the staff for the wrong reasons. It is a perk, but just that, a PERK. The reason that they put you on staff is because they think that you will be able to sell their product for them in your area, not because they like to give handouts to shooters.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

Represent the company. Only shoot for them if you like their products not because you can get a sponsor from em. Discounts are cool to have but if thats all your wantin wait for when it goes on sale. Start your resume up. List every score and shoot you can. In my experience companies are lookin for people who represent the sport well. As was said before get to know people and go to a few big shoots! Archery is supposed to be fun. Not based on your score or biggest buck. Good luck!


----------

